# Shane Claiborne?



## toddpedlar (Mar 17, 2008)

A friend's pastor has been quoting Shane Claiborne a LOT. He seems to be fairly emergent-like and aiming to be 'relevant' to granola-hippie college types. 

Anything you all know about him (apart from what comes up immediately on google)?


----------

